
Google-Hotel Travelopoly: Google works with hotels to hurt travel competition - Jerry2
https://www.wsj.com/articles/google-hotel-travelopoly-1514419414?mg=prod%2Faccounts-wsj
======
Rotdhizon
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16020679](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16020679)

This was already posted earlier, no reason at all to have this posted again.

